# Ein Impuls soll bei jedem neuen Impuls nacheinander Relais antriggern



## Pyromixer (22 Mai 2020)

Hallo.

Weiss jemand ob es irgendwas Fertiges gibt für mein Problem oder wie man das kostengünstig basteln könnte:

- Ich möchte einen 24V Impuls auf einen Eingang geben und am Ausgang soll nacheinander 1 von 7 Relais geschaltet werden. Beim ersten Impuls Relais 1, beim nächsten Impuls Relais 2 usw. Am Ende soll alles wieder bei Relais 1 starten und immer so weiter gehen.

Ich suche keine SPS oder Erweiterungsmodul o.ä. Genau das soll ja eingespart werden.


----------



## MFreiberger (22 Mai 2020)

Moin Pyromixer,

an sowas habe ich mal in meiner Ausbildung getüftelt. War gar nicht so leicht. Damals nur mit Relais. Da konnte man mit einem Taster eine vierstellige Dualzahl hochzählen.

Aber vielleicht geht es einfacher mit einem Stromstoßrelais (oder mehreren)? Ganz trivial ist das nicht und benötigt ggf. noch einige Hilfsschütze.

Im Prinzip muss man es so aufbauen, dass man eine "Flanke" erzeugt, die abhängig vom letzten Zustand der 7 Relais den nächsten Zustand aktiviert.

Da ich die damalige Lösung nicht mehr zur Hand habe (ist schon 22 Jahre her), kann ich hier leider erstmal nur mit Denkanstößen helfen. 

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Pyromixer (22 Mai 2020)

Hi.
Ja Danke. Genau, Denkanstösse brauche ich. Klingt so trivial, scheint es gar nicht zu ein. Vielleicht gibts da irgendeinen simplen Chip der sowas kann... Ich danke auf jeden Fall für den ersten Anstoß


----------



## hucki (22 Mai 2020)

Pyromixer schrieb:


> Beim ersten Impuls Relais 1, beim nächsten Impuls Relais 2 usw. Am Ende soll alles wieder bei Relais 1 starten und immer so weiter gehen.



Sollen die Relais nur für die Dauer "ihres" Impulses schalten oder sollen sie mit "ihrem" Impuls umschalten?
Wenn letzteres, wann sollen sie zurück umschalten? Mit dem Impuls des nächsten Relais oder erst mit dem nächsten "eigenen" Impuls?

Also mit anderen Worten, wie lange soll jedes Relais nach dem Schalten auf EIN sein?



PS:
Und warum darf es kein programmierbares Relais, wie LOGO!, Eaton & Co., sein? 
Die sind doch mal genau für solche Aufgaben geschaffen worden.


----------



## Pyromixer (22 Mai 2020)

> Sollen die Relais nur für die Dauer "ihres" Impulses schalten oder sollen sie mit "ihrem" Impuls umschalten?



Hatte ich vergessen, stimmt.

Also: Es sind alles nur Impulse. Die steuern Magnetventile an die nur einen ganz kurzen Impuls (halbe Sekunde reicht wohl schon) bekommen sollen.

Also der Ausgang der Steuerung schaltet einen kurzen Impuls (24V) und Ventil 1 soll den abbekommen. Wenn die SPS den nächsten Impuls raus gibt, soll Ventil 2 den abbekommen. Das Ganze bis Ventil 7 oder auch mehr und soll dann wieder bei 1 losgehen.




> Und warum darf es kein programmierbares Relais, wie LOGO!, Eaton & Co., sein?


Es ist bereits eine LOGO  Aber die ist am Limit ihres max. Ausbaus und die ganzen Ventilausgänge sind einfach nicht mehr vorhanden. Ich wollte vermeiden eine zweite Logo extra dafür zu verwenden. Vielleicht gibts da ja irgendeine simple Platine oder so. Daher wollte ich erstmal fragen ob es noch Möglichkeiten gibt.
Ich könnte auch alle 7 bis 10 Ventile auf einmal schalten. Anwendungstechnisch wäre das kein Problem aber der dran hängende Druckluftkompressor würde schnell in die Knie gehen.


----------



## Rudi (22 Mai 2020)

Wenn Du eine SPS hast dann nimm einfach eine Schrittkette.


----------



## hucki (22 Mai 2020)

Sowas vielleicht:
https://blog.blueblue.de/2019/04/ba...chaltungen-teil-10-multiplexer-demultiplexer/


----------



## hucki (22 Mai 2020)

Rudi schrieb:


> Wenn Du eine SPS hast dann nimm einfach eine Schrittkette.



Was ändert die Schrittkette an der Ursache der Anfrage?


Pyromixer schrieb:


> Es ist bereits eine LOGO  Aber die ist am Limit ihres max. Ausbaus und die ganzen Ventilausgänge sind einfach nicht mehr vorhanden.


----------



## MFreiberger (22 Mai 2020)

Moin Proximer,

ich habe mir noch einmal Gedanken gemacht.




S1 wäre hier ein Taster (bei Dir Dein Ausgang). Jedes Mal, wenn S1 losgelassen wird, wird die nächste Leuchte (H1-3) aktiviert. Mit K4 wird Q3 wieder deaktiviert. Müsste man natürlich noch erweitern. Und ein Problem kann die Anzahl der Kontakte darstellen...

VG

MFreiberger


P.S.: Du brauchst halt einen A**** voll Relais mit z.T. sehr vielen Kontakten. Und wie schnell hat man sich da einen Käfer (Bug) eingefangen


----------



## Rudi (22 Mai 2020)

Ok, habe ich wieder nicht sorgfälig gelesen. Soll alles nach der SPS passieren auf Bastelbasis.


----------



## Blockmove (22 Mai 2020)

Also ein Erweiterungsmodul oder eine weitere Logo sind bestimmt billiger als die ganze Bastelei mit Relais


----------



## Pyromixer (22 Mai 2020)

> Also ein Erweiterungsmodul oder eine weitere Logo sind bestimmt billiger als die ganze Bastelei mit Relais


Ich denke auch bald. Hätte ja sein können, dass es da was ganz einfaches gegeben hätte. Aber ich bedanke mich trotzdem bei allen die sich einen Kopf gemacht haben. Sehr nett.

Wobei nur ein Erweiterungsmodul eben nicht mehr möglich ist - wenn dann nur eine zweite Logo mit Erweiterungsmodul.
Schade, dass Siemens die Logo immer noch auf so wenig I/O begrenzt. Eaton ist der Easy E-4 ist da schon viel weiter aber dann müsste ich komplett umstellen und mir alles neu anarbeiten.


----------



## Heinileini (22 Mai 2020)

7 bis 10 Ventile  nacheinander schalten? Immer höchstens 1 von den 7 .. 10 Ventilen? Irgendwo stand auch etwas von alle gleichzeitig(!)??
Und die LOGO ist schon voll ausgereizt? Oder nur fast?

Falls die LOGO noch 4 .. 5 freie Ausgänge hat UND maximal 1 der Ventile (gleichzeitig) angesteuert werden soll, schlage ich eine Kombination aus LOGO und 2 Relais vor:

- Für max  8 Ventile:  4 LOGO-Ausgänge + 2 Relais mit je 3 WechslerKontakten (alternativ: 1 Relais mit 4 WechslerKontakten  +  1 Relais mit 2 WechslerKontakten) + 10 Dioden.

```
Q1           Q2                            Q3                                                    Q4                            4 dig. Ausgänge
                                                                                                                
          o            o                             o                                                     o                               StromBelastung:
          |            |                             |                                                     |                               
          |            |                             o                                                     o                               Q1, Q2: 1 RelaisSpule
          |            |                       k2.3 /   (k2.1)                                       k1.3 /   (k2.2)                             
          |            |                           o   o                                                 o   o                             Q3, Q4: 1 VentilSpule
          |            |                           |   |                                                 |   |                             
          |            |                +----------+   +-----------+                          +----------+   +-----------+            
          |            |                |                          |                          |                          |            
          |            |                o                          o                          o                          o            
          |            |          k1.1 /                     k1.2 /                     k2.1 /   (k1.3)            k2.2 /   (k1.4)          
          |            |              o   o                      o   o                      o   o                      o   o          
          |            |              |   |                      |   |                      |   |                      |   |          
    +-----+      +-----+      +-----+-+   +-+-----+      +-----+-+   +-+-----+      +-----+-+   +-+-----+      +-----+-+   +-+-----+  
    |     | k1   |     | k2   |     |       |     |      |     |       |     |      |     |       |     |      |     |       |     |     2 Relais mit 3 x Wechsler
    |     |      |     |      |     | v0    | v1  |      |     | v2    | v3  |      |     | v4    | v6  |      |     | v5    | v7  |     8 Ventile
  --+-- +-+-+  --+-- +-+-+  --+-- +-+-+   +-+-+ --+--  --+-- +-+-+   +-+-+ --+--  --+-- +-+-+   +-+-+ --+--  --+-- +-+-+   +-+-+ --+--
   / \  | / |   / \  | / |   / \  | / |   | / |  / \    / \  | / |   | / |  / \    / \  | / |   | / |  / \    / \  | / |   | / |  / \ 
  +-+-+ +-+-+  +-+-+ +-+-+  +-+-+ +-+-+   +-+-+ +-+-+  +-+-+ +-+-+   +-+-+ +-+-+  +-+-+ +-+-+   +-+-+ +-+-+  +-+-+ +-+-+   +-+-+ +-+-+
    | d8  |      | d9  |      | d0  |       |     | d1   | d2  |       |     | d3   | d4  |       |     | d6   | d5  |       |     | d7 10 Dioden (z.B. 1N4007)
    |     |      |     |      |     |       |     |      |     |       |     |      |     |       |     |      |     |       |     |  
----+-----+------+-----+------+-----+-------+-----+------+-----+-------+-----+------+-----+-------+-----+------+-----+-------+-----+--
            
Tabelle VentilAnsteuerung:           
            
#   Q4  Q3  Q2  Q1      v7  v6  v5  v4   v3  v2  v1  v0
                                     
0   -   -   -   -   :   -   -   -   -    -   -   -   -
1   -   -   -   1   :   -   -   -   -    -   -   -   - 
2   -   -   1   -   :   -   -   -   -    -   -   -   - 
3   -   -   1   1   :   -   -   -   -    -   -   -   - 
                                     
4   -   1   -   -   :   -   -   -   -    -   -   -   1
5   -   1   -   1   :   -   -   -   -    -   -   1   - 
6   -   1   1   -   :   -   -   -   -    -   1   -   - 
7   -   1   1   1   :   -   -   -   -    1   -   -   - 
                                     
8   1   -   -   -   :   -   -   -   1    -   -   -   -
9   1   -   -   1   :   -   1   -   -    -   -   -   -  *)
a   1   -   1   -   :   -   -   1   -    -   -   -   -  *)
b   1   -   1   1   :   1   -   -   -    -   -   -   - 
                                     
c   1   1   -   -   :   -   -   -   1    -   -   -   1
d   1   1   -   1   :   -   1   -   -    -   -   1   -  *)
e   1   1   1   -   :   -   -   1   -    -   1   -   -  *)
f   1   1   1   1   :   1   -   -   -    1   -   -   - 
 
Anm.: 

Bei den VentilPaaren v0-v4, v1-v6, v2-v5, v3-v7 können bei Bedarf beide Ventile gleichzeitig angesteuert werden, indem Q3=1 und Q4=1.

Statt '0' ist in der Tabelle '-' verwendet (finde ich übersichtlicher).

*) Die "Vertauschung" von v5 und v6 ergibt sich aus der Verwendung von 2 Relais mit je 3 Wechslern. 
Wird dies als störend empfunden: 
   k1 mit 4 Wechslern ausstatten - bei k2 genügen dann 2 Wechsler. In diesem Fall gelten die KontaktBezeichnugen in Klammern.
```

- Für max 11 Ventile: 5 LOGO-Ausgänge + 2 Relais mit je 4 WechslerKontakten + 13 Dioden.

```
Q1           Q2                             Q3                                                    Q4                                               Q5                   5 dig. Ausgänge
                                                                                                                                                                              
          o            o                              o                                                     o                                                o                      StromBelastung:
          |            |                              |                                                     |                                                |                      
          |            |                              o                                                     o                                                o                      Q1, Q2: 1 RelaisSpule
          |            |                        k2.3 /                                                k1.3 /                                           k2.4 /                              
          |            |                            o   o                                                 o   o                                            o   o                    Q3..Q5: 1 VentilSpule
          |            |                            |   |                                                 |   |                                            |   |                 
          |            |                +-----------+   +----------+                          +-----------+   +----------+                          +------+   +-----+           
          |            |                |                          |                          |                          |                          |                |
          |            |                o                          o                          o                          o                          o                |
          |            |          k1.1 /                     k1.2 /                     k2.1 /                     k2.2 /                     k1.4 /                 |
          |            |              o   o                      o   o                      o   o                      o   o                      o   o              |          
          |            |              |   |                      |   |                      |   |                      |   |                      |   |              |          
    +-----+      +-----+      +-----+-+   +-+-----+      +-----+-+   +-+-----+      +-----+-+   +-+-----+      +-----+-+   +-+-----+      +-----+-+   +-+-----+      +-----+   
    |     | k1   |     | k2   |     |       |     |      |     |       |     |      |     |       |     |      |     |       |     |      |     |       |     |      |     |      2 Relais mit 4 x Wechsler
    |     |      |     |      |     | v0    | v1  |      |     | v2    | v3  |      |     | v4    | v6  |      |     | v5    | v7  |      |     | v8    | v9  |      | v10 |     11 Ventile
  --+-- +-+-+  --+-- +-+-+  --+-- +-+-+   +-+-+ --+--  --+-- +-+-+   +-+-+ --+--  --+-- +-+-+   +-+-+ --+--  --+-- +-+-+   +-+-+ --+--  --+-- +-+-+   +-+-+ --+--  +-+-+ --+--
   / \  | / |   / \  | / |   / \  | / |   | / |  / \    / \  | / |   | / |  / \    / \  | / |   | / |  / \    / \  | / |   | / |  / \    / \  | / |   | / |  / \   | / |  / \ 
  +-+-+ +-+-+  +-+-+ +-+-+  +-+-+ +-+-+   +-+-+ +-+-+  +-+-+ +-+-+   +-+-+ +-+-+  +-+-+ +-+-+   +-+-+ +-+-+  +-+-+ +-+-+   +-+-+ +-+-+  +-+-+ +-+-+   +-+-+ +-+-+  +-+-+ +-+-+
    | d11 |      | d12 |      | d0  |       |     | d1   | d2  |       |     | d3   | d4  |       |     | d6   | d5  |       |     | d7   | d8  |       |     | d9   |     | d10 13 Dioden (z.B. 1N4007)
    |     |      |     |      |     |       |     |      |     |       |     |      |     |       |     |      |     |       |     |      |     |       |     |      |     |  
----+-----+------+-----+------+-----+-------+-----+------+-----+-------+-----+------+-----+-------+-----+------+-----+-------+-----+------+-----+-------+-----+------+-----+--
            
Tabelle VentilAnsteuerung:           
            
 #   Q5  Q4  Q3  Q2  Q1     v10  v9  v8  v7  v6  v5  v4   v3  v2  v1  v0
                                                      
 1   -   -   1   -   -   :   -   -   -   -   -   -   -    -   -   -   1
 2   -   -   1   -   1   :   -   -   -   -   -   -   -    -   -   1   - 
 3   -   -   1   1   -   :   -   -   -   -   -   -   -    -   1   -   - 
 4   -   -   1   1   1   :   -   -   -   -   -   -   -    1   -   -   - 
                                                      
 5   -   1   -   -   -   :   -   -   -   -   -   -   1    -   -   -   -
 6   -   1   -   -   1   :   -   -   -   -   -   1   -    -   -   -   - 
 7   -   1   -   1   -   :   -   -   -   -   1   -   -    -   -   -   - 
 8   -   1   -   1   1   :   -   -   -   1   -   -   -    -   -   -   - 
                                                      
 9   1   -   -   -   -   :   -   -   1   -   -   -   -    -   -   -   -
10   1   -   -   -   1   :   -   1   -   -   -   -   -    -   -   -   - 
11   1   -   -   1   -   :   1   -   -   -   -   -   -    -   -   -   -
```
Edit:
Die oben angegeben Schaltungen gelten für Betrieb mit GleichSpannung. Bei WechselSpannung die Dioden durch Varistoren ersetzen!

Hier noch der LOGO-Anteil:
Anhang anzeigen 1aus11.lsc.pdf

	

		
			
		

		
	
 <===<<< nach dem Herunterladen noch '.pdf' entfernen!
Anhang anzeigen 1aus11.pdf


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 Mai 2020)

*Schrittschaltwerk*

Zu meiner Zeit hätte ich ein Schieberegister in TTL-Technik aufgebaut.
Aber ein nostalgisches Schrittschaltwerk erfüllt hier auch seinen Zweck.


----------



## Senator42 (23 Mai 2020)

> nostalgisches Schrittschaltwerk

ein Hebdrehwähler ginge wohl auch.  
Aber ich bin ja ein Arduino Fan.  5V-Finderrelais hätte ich sogar in der Wühlkiste.


----------



## Pyromixer (23 Mai 2020)

Vielen lieben Dank Leute... Das Schrittschaltwerk wäre eine hübsche Sache, gefällt mir 

Wir haben uns entschlossen die geplante Entwicklung von der Logo auf die Eaton Easy E4 umzulegen. Noch aus einigen anderen Gründen. Aber durch das übliche Modulpuzzle beim Komponenten zusammen stellen ist die Sachlage nun wieder so, dass wir 8 Ausgänge übrig haben.


----------



## Blockmove (23 Mai 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Aber ein nostalgisches Schrittschaltwerk erfüllt hier auch seinen Zweck.



In meinen fast 40 Jahren im Beruf ist mir sowas einmal begegnet.


----------



## Heinileini (23 Mai 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> In meinen fast 40 Jahren im Beruf ist mir sowas einmal begegnet.


Immerhin. Mir auch, so ähnlich jedenfalls, sozusagen 2-dimensional in Form eines HubDrehWählers. Das liegt aber bei mir mindestens 45 Jahre zurück, war nicht so direkt beruflich, sondern im Praktikum beim Fernmeldeamt.
Man soll ja nie nie sagen und zumindest das bleibt uns beiden in diesem Fall erspart, Dieter!


----------



## Blockmove (23 Mai 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Immerhin. Mir auch, so ähnlich jedenfalls, sozusagen 2-dimensional in Form eines HubDrehWählers.



So ein Schrittschaltwerk war bei uns in einer Anlage verbaut.
Hab den Sinn damals (und auch heute ) nicht verstanden.
Jeder Schritt steuerte einen Schütz an.
Ein Schützkontakt war dann mit den Weiterschatbedingen verknüpft.
Also keine Ersparnis zu einer reinen Schützkette


----------



## Rudi (23 Mai 2020)

Schrittschaltwerke haben bei uns in Maschinen über viele Jahre Ihren Dienst verrichtet (einige dieser Maschinen laufen heute noch).
War eigentlich der Vorgänger der heute mit SPS programmierten Schrittketten.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 Mai 2020)

Rudi schrieb:


> .. War eigentlich der Vorgänger der heute mit SPS programmierten Schrittketten.


Da fällt mir ein, es gab auch noch so genannte Kugelschrittschaltwerke. Damit wurden CNC-Maschinen durch Einlegen von kleinen Stahlkugeln programmiert, ähnlich wie mit Lochstreifen. Das hatte ich in der Lehre Anfang der 80-er sogar voll drauf.


----------



## Koma-Bot (25 Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
mein erster Beitrag hier und Ich habe mir noch nicht alle Antworten durchgelesen aber mir kam spontan der CD4017 als Idee.
Wird oder wurde gerne als DIY-Step-Sequencer verwendet.


----------



## Hucky (29 Mai 2020)

Hi

Ich würde das mit einem ATiny 2313 oder Atmega8 Microcontroller machen.
24V Signal über einen Optokoppler auf einen Eingang, an den Ausgängen jeweils einen BC547 oder ähnlich, mit denen du die einzelnen Relais ansteuerst. Freilaufdioden natürlich nicht vergessen.
Ich kann dir einen Controller passend flaschen  wenn du magst.

Hucky


----------

